# legendäre Waffen und Klassenitems



## Gamaray (24. November 2008)

Eine Woche nach release wollte ich mal fragen wie euch das neue System der levelbaren Gegenstände gefällt.


----------



## h3ir (24. November 2008)

joa ganz nett... bin leider waffenbauer geworden, deshalb ist viel überflüssig geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ist schon recht praktisch...


----------



## Sonntagshut (24. November 2008)

*weist h3ir mal darauf hin, dass man auch Legendäre Waffen bauen kann*

gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, bin mir nur noch nicht so recht im klaren wie mächtig solche waffen nun wirklich werden können.


----------



## Vetaro (24. November 2008)

Waffenschaden auf Rang 1: ca. 27 DPS.  Waffenschadem auf Maximalrang (7): 36,1 DPS.

Das ist ungefähr ein Beispiel. Ansonsten:
"Spieß umdrehen" Verzögerung minus 5 Sekunden (steigerbar bis -45 sekunden) (Standart-verzögerung der fähigkeit: 1 Minute)

Beim Reliktmeister kannst du dir die Relikte und sonstige ansehen, die es auf den hohen stufen gibt.


----------



## Gromthar (25. November 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> *weist h3ir mal darauf hin, dass man auch Legendäre Waffen bauen kann*
> 
> gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, bin mir nur noch nicht so recht im klaren wie mächtig solche waffen nun wirklich werden können.


Sehr mächtig!

Hab mir heute aus Jucks mal die Runen, Edelsteine und Fassungen angeschaut, die mein Wächter irgendwann haben könnte. Au Backe, sag ich da nur. Davon mal abesehen sind es nicht nur Waffen und Gürtel, sondern sicher auch Schmuck und andere Rüstungsteile.

Der einzige negative Beigeschmack ist die Zufallskomponente beim Identifizieren von Gegenständen. Kann also passieren das man eine Waffe aus dem ersten zeitalter bekommt, diese aber von den Werten her totaler Mist ist.



h3ir schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich eigentlich die Edelsteine und Runen für die Legendären Waffen?
> Relikte bekomme ich durch zerlegen von Waffen aber keine Edelsteine oder Runen.


Du zerlegst Waffen oder Runen-Rohlinge (aus Instanzen z.B.) und bekommst dafür Fassungen, Edelsteine oder mit Glück sogar Runen. Diese erhaltenen Gegenstände kannst Du wiederum Leveln. In jedem Level der Einsatz-Gegenstände gibt es 6 Verschiedene. 5 aus jedem Level kannst Du kombinieren um damit einen höherwertigen Gegenstand zum Einsetzen herzustellen. Mit Glück bekommt man auch mal 2-5 heraus. Ein paar mal hatte ich sogar einige Level 5 und 6 Teile drin - das war dann ein kritischer Erfolg beim kombinieren. Das Ganze geht dann bis Level 8 - dort findest Du idR die mächtigsten Fassungen, Runen und Edelsteine - ist aber je nach Klasse unterschiedlich.

Mitunter kann das Leveln dieser einzubauenden Gegenstände länger dauern als das der Waffe selbst, da es doch sehr glückabhängig ist welche Rune/Edelstein/Fassung man beim kombinieren erhält.


----------



## Adela (25. November 2008)

ich finde das neue system nicht so gut! erstens: der glücksfaktor, wenn ich die relikte kombiniere, weiss ich nicht was rauskommt.
zweitens: für manche klassen sind die relikte nicht so prikelnd, z.b. gibt es keine ordentliche fassung für den kundigen. 
für meinen schurken sind die schon ganz nett, viel krit. nahkampftreffer. wäre jedoch besser gewesen, wenn man sich gezielt relikte suchen könnte, z.b. durchs droppen oder handwerk. und die standartwerte auf den legendären waffen/beutel sind auch nicht überragend. mein fazit: nicht so gut gelungen....aber abwarten, vielleicht habe ich auch einiges übersehen. ansonsten finde ich die erweiterung sehr gut gelungen. ich vermisse zudem aber die netten sequenzen bei episch band II. insgesamt aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (25. November 2008)

@Gromthar: nein es gibt nur legendäre Waffen und Klassenitems, mehr nicht. Ich stimme dir übrigens zu, das ist etwas doof dass auch bei den "besseren" legendären Items der Zufallsfaktor anscheinend sehr hoch ist, uns ist bisher ein Legendärer Gegenstand aus dem zweiten Zeitalter gedroppt, ne Waffe für den Schurken, die war zwar vom Grundschaden natürlich relativ hoch, aber die Stats waren richtig schlecht, wurde dann im Endeffekt zerlegt und es kam auch nur ein Relikt dabei raus... wir hätten sie wohl unidentifiziert ins AH stellen sollen und bestimmt 10 oder 20 Gold dabei verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Zufall bei den Relikten finde ich nicht so dramatisch, man arbeitet doch eh auf die richtig guten hin, indem man die niedrigeren kombiniert, und dort finde ich wiederum dass man nicht gezielt rankommen sollte, das wäre ja dann zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (25. November 2008)

Adela schrieb:


> ich finde das neue system nicht so gut! erstens: der glücksfaktor, wenn ich die relikte kombiniere, weiss ich nicht was rauskommt.
> zweitens: für manche klassen sind die relikte nicht so prikelnd, z.b. gibt es keine ordentliche fassung für den kundigen.
> für meinen schurken sind die schon ganz nett, viel krit. nahkampftreffer. wäre jedoch besser gewesen, wenn man sich gezielt relikte suchen könnte, z.b. durchs droppen oder handwerk. und die standartwerte auf den legendären waffen/beutel sind auch nicht überragend. mein fazit: nicht so gut gelungen....aber abwarten, vielleicht habe ich auch einiges übersehen. ansonsten finde ich die erweiterung sehr gut gelungen. ich vermisse zudem aber die netten sequenzen bei episch band II. insgesamt aber
> 
> ...


Es gibt später noch bessere legendäre Gegenstände. Und das Glücksprinzip ist glaube ich gewollt, das ist nämlich quasi Endgamecontent für Solospieler - farme solange Relikte, bis du die Rune hast, die du brauchst.

@Gromthar: Dein Wächter wird immer nur eine Waffe und einen Gürtel haben, mehr geht nicht. Rüstung gibt es (noch) nicht.

Ich frage mich nur, was mit der nächsten Erweiterung (Reiter von Rohan?) passiert. Bekommen dann die legendären Waffen auch neue Levels? Denn ein nulltes Zeitalter können sie ja nicht einführen.


----------



## Millhouse (25. November 2008)

Habe mal eine eine andere Frage zu den legendären Waffen.Wo man die Skillpunkte verteilt gibt es,sagen wir mal silberne Punkte und dunkelne Punkte zum verteilen was hat das auf sich.Ist vielleicht blöd ausgedrückt,wollte aber kein extra Thread aufmachen.Wäre nett wen mir einer helfen könnte.


----------



## tekbear (25. November 2008)

ich finde gerade das zufallssystem das gute an dem ganzen system! 
ob eine waffe aus dem ersten zweiten oder dritten zeitalter ist sagt erstmal gar nichts über die waffe ausser daß sie unterschiedlich weit ausbaubar sind.
wenn man den zufallsfaktor nicht hätte würde es sofort wieder irgendwelche tabellen geben wie man seine waffe am besten ausrüstet und das ganze system (was ich echt super finde) wäre wieder für 'n Ar... - da hätte man dann gleich beim herkömmlichen system bleiben können wenn man sich eine waffe gezielt zusammenfarmen kann.


@millhouse: soweit ich das verstanden haben sagen die stufen der vermächtinsse aus wie weit sie steigerbar sind.


----------



## Sonntagshut (25. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Waffenschaden auf Rang 1: ca. 27 DPS.  Waffenschadem auf Maximalrang (7): 36,1 DPS.



Bitte füg noch hinzu, dass das bei ner ~Lv51 Waffe so aussieht. Wenn du ne Lv60 Legendäre hast, hat die halt schon 35DPS Grundschaden, und ist noch 7 mal aufwertbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> nein es gibt nur legendäre Waffen und Klassenitems, mehr nicht. Ich stimme dir übrigens zu, das ist etwas doof dass auch bei den "besseren" legendären Items der Zufallsfaktor anscheinend sehr hoch ist, uns ist bisher ein Legendärer Gegenstand aus dem zweiten Zeitalter gedroppt, ne Waffe für den Schurken, die war zwar vom Grundschaden natürlich relativ hoch, aber die Stats waren richtig schlecht, wurde dann im Endeffekt zerlegt und es kam auch nur ein Relikt dabei raus... wir hätten sie wohl unidentifiziert ins AH stellen sollen und bestimmt 10 oder 20 Gold dabei verdient tongue.gif



Naja, das einzige was Zweites und Erstes Zeitalter als Bonus haben ist, dass sie statt bis lv30, bis 40 bzw. 50 gelevelt werde können. Daher hätt ich die eher nem Schurken verpasst der die einige Level hochzieht, und dann erst zerlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zerleg auch kein Item meiner Klasse auf Lv1, is doch blödsinnig da 1 oder 2 Lv1 Relikte rauszubekommen, wenn du bei Lv10 schon (bei mir) bis zu 3 Lv3 bekommst ^^
Was weiter die Relikte angeht, habe 5 Lv1 Relikte kombiniert, habe 4 Lv2 rausbekommen schon, habe 5 Lv2 Relikte kombiniert dann und nur 2 Lv3 rausbekommen. Glückssache n bischen halt, aber ich bin erst so weit, dass ich ein paar Lv4 hab. Soll ja auch ein bischen ne Aufgabe sein, an die Lv8-9? Relikte zu kommen (ich denke mal es gibt Lv9, weil man 8 ja noch kombiniern kann). 
Aber die Kommentare von wegen "das dauert ja ewig" und "das is ja viel zu viel glückssache" kommen vermutlich eh nur von verwöhnten WoW-Gören xD (ja das musst noch sein ^^), weil, man muss auf Lv51 noch keine LV8 Relikte haben ^^.


----------



## Olfmo (25. November 2008)

jo Sonntagshut da hast du schon Recht, es wäre wohl sinnvoller gewesen sie nicht zu zerlegen, sondern lieber einem Schurken zu geben.

Allerdings hat die Waffe ein Freund von mir gefunden bzw. halt erwürfelt während wir zusammen unterwegs waren und der hat sich spontan dazu entschieden das Ding zu zerlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin haben wir jetzt die Erkenntnis, dass das Zerlegen von Waffen aus dem zweiten Zeitalter auch nicht bessere Relikte bringt...

Übrigens handhabe ich es so, dass ích erstmal meine beiden momentanen Items (das Schwert dass ich am Anfang erhalten habe und ein Buch das erst später dazu kam) auf Level 30 bringen will, danach werde ich mir denke ich immer ein Item drinbehalten um keien EP zu "vergeuden", sondern es dann zu zerlegen für Vermächtnisrunen.


----------



## Sonntagshut (25. November 2008)

Also was auch immer dein 2. Legendäres Item ist, ok, lohnt vielleicht. Aber bei der Waffe, die die du von der Quest bekommen hast hat einige riesen Nachteile. 
1. Sie levelt nur wenn du sie angezogen hast, alle anderen Legendären Items kannst du auch Leveln indem du sie einfach mit rumschleppst.
2. Sie ist n Lv50 Item, wenn du mal die Lv59-60 Legendären anschaust, die haben schon von der GrundDps so viel wie die von der Quest wenn Dps auf 7 hast ^^

Falls du sie nur in Relikte zerlegen willst, ok, aber machs sobald du was sinnvolles aderes gefunden hast, das Ding taugt auf jeden Fall nicht allszu viel.
Bei den anderen Legendären Items, die ja zumeist in den  neuen Klassenslot kommen siehts anders aus, die haben keine Dps, daher kannst rein auf die Stats schaun. Ich trag zur Zeit ein LV51 Item das jetzt Lv11 ist, und nach dem neu schmieden jetzt 4 gute attribute hat (1 muss netmal steigern weils einfach durchs vorhanden sein schon gut is). Was ich noch nicht sicher weiss ist, ob Titel die man den Klassenslot Items vergibt auch wirklich funktioniern. Man kann ja zum Beispiel den mehr Lichtschaden, oder Erhöhte Verteidigung gegen Taktikangriffe, als Titel setzen. Aber man sieht auf dem Item nur den Titel, nicht auch einen Bonus. Wenn dazu jemand was genaueres weiss binich für jede Info dankbar ^^


----------



## Kerindor (25. November 2008)

Die Waffen sind im Grundzustand nur mit "Allgemein" Schaden versehen. Die Titel braucht man um andere Schadensarten als "Allgemein" draufzulegen. Aber aufpassen, es funktioniert immer nur eine Schadensart gleichtzeitig. Eine Uralte Zwergenart-Waffe mit + auf Tote o.ä. scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.

Die Schadensarten benötigt man für verschiedene Gegner um deren Rüstung zu durchdringen, bzw. um halbwegs brauchbaren Schaden zu machen. Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge Uralte Zwergenart, so wie mein alter Congrist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (25. November 2008)

Also meine Wächter-Axt aus Buch 1 hält sich ziemlich gut, auch gegen vergleichbare gedroppte Dinger. Hingegen mein Wächter-Gürtel glänzt vor unnötigkeit. Das einzige sinnvolle Attribut das er hat ist "Parierwert", ansonsten kann er so tolle sachen wie "Schaden von 'Wächterschild' um 1% erhöhen". Wächterschild ist eine der allerschwächsten Fähigkeiten überhaupt (sie ist eher dafür gedacht, mit einem Bonus die eigene Verteidigung zu buffen).


----------



## Lossehelin (25. November 2008)

Hat schon jemand eigentlich aus dem zweiten Zeitalter Sachen?
Wenn ja, dann bitte bisschen beschreiben wie sich die mit dem andren Zeitalter unterscheiden.
Habe gehört es sollen richtige unter schiede geben.


----------



## Vetaro (25. November 2008)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eigentlich aus dem zweiten Zeitalter Sachen?
> Wenn ja, dann bitte bisschen beschreiben wie sich die mit dem andren Zeitalter unterscheiden.
> Habe gehört es sollen richtige unter schiede geben.



Neuer Trend: Nicht den Thread lesen, sondern einfach nochmal fragen?


----------



## Sonntagshut (25. November 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Die Waffen sind im Grundzustand nur mit "Allgemein" Schaden versehen. Die Titel braucht man um andere Schadensarten als "Allgemein" draufzulegen. Aber aufpassen, es funktioniert immer nur eine Schadensart gleichtzeitig. Eine Uralte Zwergenart-Waffe mit + auf Tote o.ä. scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.
> 
> Die Schadensarten benötigt man für verschiedene Gegner um deren Rüstung zu durchdringen, bzw. um halbwegs brauchbaren Schaden zu machen. Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge Uralte Zwergenart, so wie mein alter Congrist.
> 
> ...



Danke, dass mit den Waffen weiss ich. Weiss denn auch irgendjemand (wie ich schon fragte) ob die Titel z.B. beim Buch des Kundigen, auch einen Effekt haben? ...


----------



## Makata (25. November 2008)

Das System selber gefällt mir ganz gut.
Ist halt spannend, man kann an der Waffe / Klassen-Item herumschrauben, mit Glück bessere finden etc.

Das einzige was mich aber als leidenschaftlichen Handwerker stört, dass der Beruf des Waffenbauers meiner Meinung nach total im Eimer ist.
Man kann Waffen aus dem 3en Zeitalter herstellen, schön. Aber was tut man damit? Verkaufen?
Sorry, was ich bisher an Legendären Waffen gefunden habe lässt mich daran zweifeln das irgendwer die Dinger los wird.
Zweitens das durch die legendären Waffen die normalen Waffen so gut wie überflüssig sind.
Das heißt man führt zwar eine neue Handwerkstufe ein, macht diese aber im gleichen Moment nutzlos da man e genug Items so findet.
Daher noch die einzige sinnvollen Berufe Goldschmied + Gelehrter, leider...
Ich hoffe nur das in Zukunft etwas mehr an den Berufen getan wird, da die sonst endgültig untergehen.

Egal back to topic:
Wie gesagt, ich mag das System trotzdem. Es ist einfach toll wenn es Ding macht und das Legendary eine Stufe aufgestiegen ist.
Gleich mal reinklicken und nachsehen ob man nicht etwas verbesser kann.
Und der Nervenkitzel wenn man ein Item identifiziert oder zerlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (25. November 2008)

eigentlich bin ich recht zufrieden mit em system, auch wenn es anfangs etwas verwirrend ist. aber wenn man die erste waffe neu geschmiedet hat (gut dass man das zwingend muss um in die minen zu kommen!) hat man so halbwegs den dreh raus. ich denke man wird ständig neue waffen finden mit noch besseren werten und sich so langsam hocharbeiten, das ist doch etwas spannender als das stupide abfarmen einer ganz bestimmten "besten" klassenwaffe.
einzig die (gefühlte) dropverteilung finde ich etwas ungünstig, ich habe schon etliche hüterspeere gefunden aber sonst fast nichts für mich oder meine freunde verwendbares.

edit: zum thema waffenschmied wollte ich sagen dass ich das nciht so schlimm finde - ausser den 47er crits wollte doch eh keiner etwas zu nennenswerten preisen kaufen, und bei denen war der profit ja nun auch nicht gerade üppig dank der fehlschläge. ich habe meinen beruf eher als nette zugabe gesehen, richtig etwas damit verdient habe ich eigentlich auch früher nicht.


----------



## Nimble (25. November 2008)

Adela schrieb:


> ich vermisse zudem aber die netten sequenzen bei episch band II. insgesamt aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du vermisst diese, weil sie im Moment deaktiviert sind. Hier eine Anleitung, wie man das Ganze wieder aktiviert.


----------



## Bartholom (25. November 2008)

der link ist nur für dort angemeldete user nutzbar ...


----------



## Nimble (25. November 2008)

Kein Problem hier nochmal der Link
Tool herunterladen


----------



## Danius (25. November 2008)

also dafür ein tool, naja wer sich das nicht ziehn will, einfach den ordner mit den Vids kopieren hdro Verzeichnis ordner Raw/de den kopieren in das die DE durch EN ersetzen und bei den Moria vids die endung _de entfernen und schon gehts auch. Wichtig ist nur den ordner Kopieren nicht sofort umbennen.


----------



## Gromthar (25. November 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Die Schadensarten benötigt man für verschiedene Gegner um deren Rüstung zu durchdringen, bzw. um halbwegs brauchbaren Schaden zu machen. Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge Uralte Zwergenart, so wie mein alter Congrist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, ich hab nun z.B. Westernis auf mein 59er Schwert gebaut und zusätzlich +9 auf Orksippe. Am liebsten würde ich Lichtschaden nehmen, oder als perfekten Allrounder Beleriand. Nur leider fehlen diese beiden bisher, bzw habe ich noch keine Aufgabe dafür gefunden.

Uralte Zwergenart ist auch eigentlich nur gegen Drachensippe gut. Na mal schauen. Sobald mein Schwert Level 25+ ist werde ich wohl noch eines damit Leveln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (25. November 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> Also was auch immer dein 2. Legendäres Item ist, ok, lohnt vielleicht. Aber bei der Waffe, die die du von der Quest bekommen hast hat einige riesen Nachteile.
> 1. Sie levelt nur wenn du sie angezogen hast, alle anderen Legendären Items kannst du auch Leveln indem du sie einfach mit rumschleppst.
> 2. Sie ist n Lv50 Item, wenn du mal die Lv59-60 Legendären anschaust, die haben schon von der GrundDps so viel wie die von der Quest wenn Dps auf 7 hast ^^
> 
> ...




1. Was tut es zur Sache wenn ich die Stats gut finde?
2. Ich als Barde leg' mal absolut keinen Wert auf DPS, wenn ich solo unterwegs bin benutze ich fast ausschließlich die Skills die nur mit Kriegsrede aktiviert werden, der Waffenschaden ist ziemlich unwichtig.

Weiß nicht wieso du mir einreden willst dass meine Waffe nichts taugt, das kann ich ja wohl am besten entscheiden. Für Schadensklassen sind die DPS sicherlich eher ausschlag gebend.

Leider habe ich bisher übrigens noch keine Bardenwaffe mit besonders brauchbaren Stats erhalten, meist werden entweder Castzeiten oder die Dauer für relativ unwichtige Skills reduziert oder der Schaden von diversen Skills erhöht, was mir aber auch nur Solo wirklich was bringt. Auf dem Buch gibt es wenigstens eine prozentuale Verbesserung der Heilfertigkeiten.

Übrigens ist mein Schwert vorhin Level 30 geworden, ich werde jetzt nebenbei ein besseres hochleveln (sobald ich 60 bin, denn das ist für level 60) und dann vermutlich austauschen, allerdings sehe ich nicht die Dringlichkeit wie Sonntagshut.


----------



## Nimble (26. November 2008)

Danius schrieb:


> also dafür ein tool, naja wer sich das nicht ziehn will, einfach den ordner mit den Vids kopieren hdro Verzeichnis ordner Raw/de den kopieren in das die DE durch EN ersetzen und bei den Moria vids die endung _de entfernen und schon gehts auch. Wichtig ist nur den ordner Kopieren nicht sofort umbennen.



Das Tool macht genau das. Und man braucht es nicht unbedingt. Deine Vorgehensweise ist in der Beschreibung genauso mit beschrieben. Nur ist das Tool für Leute, die Kein Bock haben jede Datei umzubenennen einfach praktischer und einfacher (und schneller sowieso).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (26. November 2008)

Nimble schrieb:


> Das Tool macht genau das. Und man braucht es nicht unbedingt. Deine Vorgehensweise ist in der Beschreibung genauso mit beschrieben. Nur ist das Tool für Leute, die Kein Bock haben jede Datei umzubenennen einfach praktischer und einfacher (und schneller sowieso).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habs ohne Tool gemacht - kostete etwa 30 Sekunden. Aber danke euch beiden für die Tips!


----------



## Shadow648 (26. November 2008)

Heißt das, dass ich als besitzer der deutschen Minen von Moria Version erst noch ein Tool benutzen muss um meine Videos zu sehen?
Das kann doch nicht sein! Sonst ist Turbine doch auch nicht unbedingt die Firma, die Spiele so unfertig und buggy auf den Markt bringt!

Also was ahbe ich da falsch verstanden?

Oder muss man das nur kopieren, wenn man die deutsche Version auf englisch spielt?!

Gruß
Shadow


----------



## Meregar (26. November 2008)

Shadow648 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich als besitzer der deutschen Minen von Moria Version erst noch ein Tool benutzen muss um meine Videos zu sehen?
> Das kann doch nicht sein! Sonst ist Turbine doch auch nicht unbedingt die Firma, die Spiele so unfertig und buggy auf den Markt bringt!
> 
> Also was ahbe ich da falsch verstanden?
> ...


So habe ich das auch verstanden!
Aber vorstellen kann ich mirs nicht!


----------



## Vetaro (26. November 2008)

Shadow648 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich als besitzer der deutschen Minen von Moria Version erst noch ein Tool benutzen muss um meine Videos zu sehen?
> Das kann doch nicht sein! Sonst ist Turbine doch auch nicht unbedingt die Firma, die Spiele so unfertig und buggy auf den Markt bringt!
> 
> Also was ahbe ich da falsch verstanden?
> ...



Nein hast du nicht,  du hast allerdings falsch verstanden, dass du "musst". Und das Spiel ist auch nicht unfertig. Es ist, verglichen mit _allen anderen konkurrenzprodukten_, selbst offlinespielen, verdammt fertig. Und _irgendwas_ muss dann ja auch mal nicht-fertig sein, wenn es nicht 100% fertig war.


----------



## MASPEX (26. November 2008)

Das System der legendären Gegenstände ist eine der tollsten Neuerungen die Moria mit sich brachte, denn es bringt einem die Möglichkeit seine Waffe an den eigenen Style anzupassen (gut man braucht auch etwas Glück um die passenden Stats zu bekommen^^).

Das einzige was mich stört, ist das alle legendären Einhandwaffen an die Haupthand gebunden sind. Ist für Waffenmeister nicht grade toll, die von dem Schaden und den Stats zweier legendärer Waffen profitieren könnten. Auch Schurken und Jäger sind davon betroffen. Aber ansonsten ist es toll und passt perfekt in das Spiel.


----------



## Sonntagshut (26. November 2008)

@ Olfmo
Ok, du bist Barde, hätt ich sehn können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem habe ich es nicht so gemeint, dass die Waffe nichts taugt, sondern wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass diese eine Waffe von der Buchquest gegenüber den anderen einige mehr oder weniger große Nachteile mit sich bringt. Für einen Barden is das natürlich ziemlich latte, das stimmt schon, bei anderen Klassen sieht das aber durchaus anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also, bitte nich falsch verstehn, auch wenns dasteht, sondern den Kontext mitlesen ^^.


Zu den Filmen,
Nein, du musst das Tool nicht benutzen, du kannst damit rechnen, dass Codemasters/Turbine in nicht allzulanger Zeit bestimmt auch die sprachlich synchronisierten Sequenzen rausgibt, aber zur Zeit gibt es nur die englischen, und um die zu sehen, musst eben ein wenig tricksen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passiert eben, dass man mal mit was nicht 100% fertig wird, aber wenns dir keiner gesagt hätte, hättest dus vermutlich garnicht gemerkt ^^
Ich weiss es weil mein Kumpel auf englisch spielt, und wir zusammen Buch1 gemacht haben, er dann am Ende "Hey, das mal wieder n schönes Video" Ich: "Welches Video?" ^^


----------



## Danius (26. November 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> Zu den Filmen,
> Nein, du musst das Tool nicht benutzen, du kannst damit rechnen, dass Codemasters/Turbine in nicht allzulanger Zeit bestimmt auch die sprachlich synchronisierten Sequenzen rausgibt, aber zur Zeit gibt es nur die englischen, und um die zu sehen, musst eben ein wenig tricksen
> 
> 
> ...



also bei mir sind die vids deutsch, nur hat einer der übersetzer/programmierer geschmuht und den falschen zielordner einprogrammiert


----------



## Olfmo (26. November 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> @ Olfmo
> Ok, du bist Barde, hätt ich sehn können
> 
> 
> ...




Kein Problem, meine Reaktion war vielleicht auch etwas überzogen...

Hab' übrigens inzwischen die Waffe gegen eine für Level 60 ausgetauscht, hauptsächlich aber nicht wegen der SpS sondern aufgrund der Tatsache, dass man diese bis Level 40 bringen kann. Eine blaue habe ich leider bisher noch nicht gefunden (zumindest nicht für den Barden).


----------



## Nimble (27. November 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> aber zur Zeit gibt es nur die englischen



Die Videos sind komplett deutsch. Nur der Zielordner wurde wohl falsch angegeben, das ist schon alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagshut (27. November 2008)

Ehhh, ok, das is dann doch komisch ^^
Haben die Leute die Englisch spielen dann Deutsche Vids? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samweisds (27. November 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Das System selber gefällt mir ganz gut.
> Ist halt spannend, man kann an der Waffe / Klassen-Item herumschrauben, mit Glück bessere finden etc.
> 
> Das einzige was mich aber als leidenschaftlichen Handwerker stört, dass der Beruf des Waffenbauers meiner Meinung nach total im Eimer ist.
> ...



Waffenbauer sind nicht wirklich nutzlos. Schließlich kann nicht jede Klasse alle Waffen auf legendärer Basis nutzen. Ich als Jäger kann zwar einen Bogen und eine legendäre andere Waffe nutzen aber ich hab ja 2 Nahkampfwaffen und brauch für die 2. auch eine gute "normale" Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und genau so ist es ja auch bei den anderen Klassen da niemand 2 legendäre Nahkampf- und dann noch eine Fernkampfwaffe nutzen kann. Die Prioritäten haben sich ein bissel verschoben das stimmt, aber ich würde nicht sagen das es "nutzlos" ist. Und wer sagt das Handwerker später nicht noch bessere bauen können? Schließlich wird doch auch Moria durch die Contentpatches immer weiter ergänzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danius (27. November 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> Ehhh, ok, das is dann doch komisch ^^
> Haben die Leute die Englisch spielen dann Deutsche Vids?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein sicher nicht, die deutschen vids sind nur in einem anderen ordner untergebracht aber das spiel will auf den anderen englischen original ordner zugreifen mehr nicht^^


----------



## tekbear (27. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab nun z.B. Westernis auf mein 59er Schwert gebaut und zusätzlich +9 auf Orksippe. Am liebsten würde ich Lichtschaden nehmen, oder als perfekten Allrounder Beleriand. Nur leider fehlen diese beiden bisher, bzw habe ich noch keine Aufgabe dafür gefunden.
> 
> Uralte Zwergenart ist auch eigentlich nur gegen Drachensippe gut. Na mal schauen. Sobald mein Schwert Level 25+ ist werde ich wohl noch eines damit Leveln.
> 
> ...



nö uralte zwergenart ist fast so allround wie beleriand. nur daß grimmhands eine grosse resistenz dagegen haben.


----------



## Vetaro (27. November 2008)

tekbear schrieb:


> nö uralte zwergenart ist fast so allround wie beleriand. nur daß grimmhands eine grosse resistenz dagegen haben.



Ich dachte, grimmhands hätten *grade dagegen* keine hohe resistenz,  sondern gegen alles andere.


----------



## Bartholom (27. November 2008)

nach meinen informationen hat der zwergenschaden gegen alle gegner etwa die gleichen auswirkungen wie beleriand - ausser gegen grimhands, die haben dagegen etwa 10% mehr resistenz. quelle kann ich keine bieten, das hatte ich vor ewigkeiten mal in ein textdokukment kopiert.


----------



## Danius (27. November 2008)

also laut hdro-mobs haben grimmhands keine besonderen stärken und schwächen gegen eine schadensart
http://www.hdro-mobs.de/gattungen/zwergenrasse.html


----------



## Vetaro (27. November 2008)

Dachte dabei wahrscheinlich an Sarnur - wo man ohne zwergenart direkt wieder einpacken konnte.


----------

